# ALERT : STOP BUYING GAS CARS IN CALIF....OH, AND STOP CHARGING YOUR EV VEHICLES TODAY. GRID CAN'T HANDLE IT !



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

excessive-heat-starting-tomorrow-will-stress-energy-grid.pdf (caiso.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

New Zero Emissions California Mandated Vehicle.



Made in China from California Pension Plan Accounts.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 31, 2022)

Now they extended it.....




California is Governed by Idiots.

Gruesome and his low intellect criminal cabal need to
just " Go Away "......


----------

